
South Korea’s Misogyny - andrewl
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/06/13/opinion/south-koreas-misogyny.html
======
angersock
It's curious--it seems that while Western or Asian developed countries have an
increasing distaste for perceived misogyny, other countries get a pass.

I wonder what the situation is in places like Southeast Asia, if they deal
with the same sorts of issues and to what degree.

I also wonder if the NYT would write the same thing decrying treatment of
women in fundamentalist Middle Eastern areas--it'd be even more interesting if
they could compare the treatment. It may well be, for example, that perceived
overt oppression (body covering, travel regulation, curfews, etc.) is actually
less severe than the sort of covert discrimination shown about South Korea.

~~~
mordant
The NYT are in favor of 'diversity', as long as it's 'diversity' as practiced
by white Western liberals.

Otherwise, it's all 'misogyny', or 'racism', or 'homophobia', or what-have-
you.

Kind of sounds like _homogeneity_ to me.

And last I checked, the president of South Korea was female.

~~~
angersock
> _And last I checked, the president of South Korea was female._

To be fair, we have an African-American in the White House, and his people are
still having a lot of trouble in the US.

That's not a good metric.

